# Priming new sheetrock?



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

What is the best system for priming new sheetrock in a house? 

I have seen a company use a high-build primer and spray ceilings and walls without backrolling. I look at their work and haven't seen any mud seems flash....Yet...Perhaps I didn't look close enough?


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

Good question.......probably depends on what you want to spend as well. Here are some options: USG Tuff Hide is a spray on primer/mud. This gives you the next best thing to skim coating your walls. great for critical lighting areas if there are any. Hi-Build primers are rolled on and hide many small imperfections in the board and the seams. Regular primer is just a normal coating getting the surface ready for paint. All of which I would recommend sanding after the priming is complete. So if you are purchasing just a primer make sure you can sand it......it may say undercoater on the can which lets you know that it can be.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have never seen primer backrolled on NC walls. It's the topcoat that needs the back roll. 

Call me a rookie on this one... but I have never known to sand the primer before painting. Is that normal in NC? What are the benefits? (btw, I don't do much NC but I might have a couple projects this year as I have put in numbers to a couple remodelers already).


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

do you still sand primer over texture in NC?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> do you still sand primer over texture in NC?


I haven't....

I figure the primer is to seal the rock and give it some body for the topcoat and the texured walls really only need sanding before the primer to knock down any possible boogers and that is only dependant on the quality of the texture application. Some businesses apply texture better than others....


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

New construction here is all smooth drywall, so backrolling and sanding the primer before finish is standard.


----------



## zerowned (Jul 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have never seen primer backrolled on NC walls. It's the topcoat that needs the back roll.
> 
> Call me a rookie on this one... but I have never known to sand the primer before painting. Is that normal in NC? What are the benefits? (btw, I don't do much NC but I might have a couple projects this year as I have put in numbers to a couple remodelers already).




i find when i spray the primer and dont sand it furs up and its pretty rough, so i sand the rough areas down then do a 1st topcoat and find any areas that need to be sanded again and do a second coat and im done


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

zerowned said:


> i find when i spray the primer and dont sand it furs up and its pretty rough, so i sand the rough areas down then do a 1st topcoat and find any areas that need to be sanded again and do a second coat and im done


That seems reasonable.


----------



## zerowned (Jul 23, 2008)

on the project im on I found if you just spray the primer on new drywall and dont sand and just do 2 topcoats youre gonna have a rough finish to touch and it flashes on the rough areas. thats what ive found with the paint im using right now. if you roll the primer on (which isnt ideal with a NC job) it doesnt furr up as much but youll still get the odd patch and still have to sand those down.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

zerowned said:


> i find when i spray the primer and dont sand it furs up and its pretty rough, so i sand the rough areas down then do a 1st topcoat and find any areas that need to be sanded again and do a second coat and im done


:thumbsup: sounds right to me


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

There is a new High Build contractor grade Super Spec enamel underbody that works really well! Call around as most dealers don't know it exists.... Product number 270!


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

DeanV said:


> New construction here is all smooth drywall, so backrolling and sanding the primer before finish is standard.





zerowned said:


> i find when i spray the primer and dont sand it furs up and its pretty rough, so i sand the rough areas down then do a 1st topcoat and find any areas that need to be sanded again and do a second coat and im done


These methods are both standard around here as well if your a real custom guy . The drywall inevitably will get a little rough in some areas after the priming, especially if any spots were over sanded.

As far as the high build- it's not too common here but I've heard it works great. Most new construction is simply sprayed twice with a cheap flat with a pole sand in between coats. This is not the way I do it, but that's how 95% of the crews do it.

I prefer to use a high quality latex primer, often tinted to the final color. Fresh Start is good, Kilz2, and Bullseye 123 are good substitutes for me as they are found cheaply at the Depot.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

DeanV said:


> New construction here is all smooth drywall, so backrolling and sanding the primer before finish is standard.


The sanding..does this brush off the fuzzed up paper from when the taper sanded? Can sponge washing the walls before priming to lay the paper back down work? Anyone?


----------

